# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > الگوریتم، کامپایلر، هوش مصنوعی و ساختمان داده ها > آموزش: دانلود رایگان فیلم آموزشی حل مسأله تخصیص منابع یا Resource Allocation (به زبان فارسی)

## z.kh.m

مسائل بهینه سازی از جمله مواردی هستند که زندگی روزمره و همچنین در زمینه های مختلف علمی و مهندسی مطرح می شوند. تقریبا همه مسائل برآمده از واقعیت و مباحث عملی، به صورت مسائل بهینه سازی مقید بیان می شوند که محدودیت های ناشی از فیزیک مسأله، به صورت قیدهایی در تعریف مسأله بهینه سازی، نمایان می شوند.
با توجه به اهمیت و جایگاه ویژه ای که مسائل بهینه سازی مقید دارند، و نظر به حضور تقریبا همیشگی این نوع از مسائل در زمینه های پژوهشی دانشجویان و پژوهشگران، رویکردهای موجود در میان روش های بهینه سازی تکاملی برای برخورد با مسائل بهینه سازی مقید، در قالب بسته آموزشی جامعی به حضور مخاطبین گرامی ارائه شده است.
در این فیلم آموزشی با استفاده از رویکردهای قابل قبول نگه داشتن پاسخ ها، و رویکردهایی که در فیلم آموزشی رویکردهای مبتنی بر قابل قبول نگه داشتن جواب ها برای بهینه سازی مقید ارائه شده اند، مسأله تخصیص منابع مورد بررسی و حل واقع شده است. این مسأله در زمینه های مختلف علمی، فنی و مهندسی کاربرد دارد، که از آن میان می توان به موضوع سرمایه گذاری و توزیع سرمایه اشاره نمود. این فیلم آموزشی به صورت رایگان توسط فرادرس تولید و ارائه شده است.

ادامه توضیحات و فیلم آموزشی در لینک زیر می باشد:
http://www.matlabsite.com/1057/mvrco...in-matlab.html

----------

